# Littlewoods incorrect charge



## Dec05 (13 Jan 2010)

Hi all,
I was wondering if some one could point me in the right direction re consumer rights.

Basically, the situation is I ordered from Littlewoods and used a discount code. 

I received a letter from them to say order wasnt processed due to non-payment at time of order (I had paid by credit card). 

Frankly, this was a sign from the universe telling me to step away from this company & never ever deal with them.

But, I phoned them, spoke with customer services, order was fine, he spoke with the promotions dept to confirm all was well with the discount code. All lovely. Order processed. Thank you for shopping at Littlewoods etc etc.
Goods arrived. Credit card charged. But discount was not refunded.
Emailed customer services & explained.
Phoned customer services & explained.

All of Littlewoods customer services polite, efficient, caring, would deal with it straight away etc. But nobody did anything.

Then, I get a bill from Littlewoods, apparently some one some where in the company issued me a refund, but didnt apply the discount code so now it looks like I owe them ! Also, never received this refund which is dated as 23 Dec.

So many, many phone calls later, thought I had a resolution as a week ago a customer services manager phoned said they would cancel the charge on my account & issue me the correct refund. All very sorry blah blah.  But ..Nothing done.

My problem now is the due date for payment of this dud charge is next Monday, after which interest will be charged. (They charge 39.9% UNBELIEVABLE).

Given the non service I have received to date, I'm now worried that they are going to ruin my credit record with this bloody mess.

I'm trying to figure out who best to contact -the consumers association of Ireland seem to be only concerned with faulty goods & services.

So can any one point me in the right direction ?


----------



## Towger (13 Jan 2010)

See this thread http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=650907 . Littlewoods is a financial services company (moneylender) so get on to the Financial Services Ombudsman.


----------



## Dec05 (13 Jan 2010)

Thanks Towger, this is exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## Mpsox (13 Jan 2010)

The ombudsman normally won't assist until you have exhausted the companies complaints procedures. Suggest you ask Littlewoods for a copy of their complaints procedure, raise a formal complaint with them, point out that unless you get the issue resolved and some compensation for all the expense and hassle you have had to go through that you will be raising it with the Ombudsman. 

Then, if they do nothing, contact the ombudsman


----------

